# Importance Of Hair: Is It Mentioned Anywhere In Sri Guru Granth Sahib?



## gagans (Nov 13, 2008)

IS IMPORTANCE OF HAIR MENTIONED ANYWHERE IN SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB??

I DO UNDERSTAND THE IMPORTANCE OF 5 "K"s FOR A KHALSA. BUT FOR BEING A TRUE SIKH, IS THERE MENTION OF TRIMMING OF HAIR IN SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB?


----------



## pk70 (Nov 13, 2008)

gagans said:


> IS IMPORTANCE OF HAIR MENTIONED ANYWHERE IN SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB??
> 
> I DO UNDERSTAND THE IMPORTANCE OF 5 "K"s FOR A KHALSA. BUT FOR BEING A TRUE SIKH, IS THERE MENTION OF TRIMMING OF HAIR IN SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB?



*Gagans ji, *
*I am giving a few Vaakas from SGGS Ji in which “hair” are discussed but remember, there is no direct instruction to have hair uncut or cut in all examples,  in these Vakas,“show off” of worldly religious made up styles( with or without hair) are questioned in context of keeping purity of mind and removing filth of ego to be in love with the Lord.  *

*ਪੰਨਾ 155, ਸਤਰ 18*
*ਮੂੰਡਿ ਮੁੰਡਾਇਐ ਜੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਮ ਗੁਰੁ ਕੀਨੀ ਗੰਗਾਤਾ **॥ **ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਤਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਏਕੁ ਨ ਚੇਤਸਿ ਅੰਧਾਤਾ **॥**੨**॥ *
*If great God is gained by having one's head shaved at the Ganges, I have already made Great God my Ganges( Here tr. Is in correct, instead of Great God, it should be Guru). **The one lord is the saviour of the three worlds. The blind man remembers Him not. *
* ਪੰਨਾ 730, ਸਤਰ 11*
*ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਖਿੰਥਾ ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਡੰਡੈ ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਭਸਮ ਚੜਾਈਐ **॥ **ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਮੁੰਦੀ ਮੂੰਡਿ ਮੁਡਾਇਐ ਜੋਗੁ ਨ ਸਿੰਙੀ ਵਾਈਐ **॥ **ਅੰਜਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨਿ ਰਹੀਐ ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਇਵ ਪਾਈਐ **॥**੧**॥ *
*Yoga is not in the patched coat, nor the Yoga is in staff, nor Yoga is in smearing the body with ashes **Yoga consists not ear-rings, or in shaven head and Yoga not even in the blowing of horn **Abide pure amidst the worldly impurities, Thus shalt thou find the way to Yoga. *
* ਪੰਨਾ 952, ਸਤਰ 8*
*ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ **॥ **ਨਾ ਸਤਿ ਦੁਖੀਆ ਨਾ ਸਤਿ ਸੁਖੀਆ ਨਾ ਸਤਿ ਪਾਣੀ ਜੰਤ ਫਿਰਹਿ **॥ **ਨਾ ਸਤਿ ਮੂੰਡ ਮੁਡਾਈ ਕੇਸੀ ਨਾ ਸਤਿ ਪੜਿਆ ਦੇਸ ਫਿਰਹਿ **॥ *
*Slok 1st Guru. **There is no perfection through suffering, no perfection through peace and no perfection by wandering like the animals in water. **The True Lord is attained not by shaving off the head-hair, nor is the True Lord obtained by reading or journeying through the country. ** ਪੰਨਾ 1013, ਸਤਰ 5*
*ਮੂੰਡੁ ਮੁਡਾਇ ਜਟਾ ਸਿਖ ਬਾਧੀ ਮੋਨਿ ਰਹੈ ਅਭਿਮਾਨਾ **॥ **ਮਨੂਆ ਡੋਲੈ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਧਾਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਤ ਆਤਮ ਗਿਆਨਾ *
*Some shave their heads, some keep matted-locks, some wear hair-tufts and some through pride remain silent( Tr. is not correct, it means they feel proud of doing all this*). *But without the love of Divine knowledge, their mind wavers and wanders in ten directions,*
*ਕਬੀਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਇਕ ਸਿਉ ਕੀਏ ਆਨ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਜਾਇ **॥ **ਭਾਵੈ ਲਾਂਬੇ ਕੇਸ ਕਰੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਘਰਰਿ ਮੁਡਾਇ **॥**੨੫**॥   (SGGS1365)*
*O Kabir, the worldly love departs by loving the One Lord. **It matters not, whether thou wear long hair or whether thou shave thy head clean. *
* ਪੰਨਾ 1369, ਸਤਰ 16*
*ਕਬੀਰ ਮਨੁ ਮੂੰਡਿਆ ਨਹੀ ਕੇਸ ਮੁੰਡਾਏ ਕਾਂਇ **॥ **ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕੀਆ ਸੋ ਮਨ ਕੀਆ ਮੂੰਡਾ ਮੂੰਡੁ ਅਜਾਂਇ **॥**੧੦੧**॥ *
*Kabir, thou have shaved not thy mind, why shave thou thy hair. **Whatever is done that is done by the mind, so vain is thy shaving the head. *


*At another place, Lord is expressed to have long hair*
*ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਭਏ ਕੇਸਵਾ ਸੇ ਜਨ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਹਿ **॥**੪**॥   (SGGS Ji 203)*
*The persons who sing His praises, the beautifully long haired God is very much pleased with them.*


*Note All translation is not perfect, I tried to add notes where I could..*


 [/FONT]


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Nov 13, 2008)

_Here's another shabad from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji that mentions hair.
_ 
_BHAIRAO, FIFTH MEHL: The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the Inner-knower of __my heart. The Naam is so useful to me. The Lord.s Name permeates each and every hair of mine. The Perfect True Guru has __given me this gift. || 1 || ang 1144_


_The Guru whose hukam was Sikhs must keep hair uncut is the same Guru who told us Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is our next Guru._


----------



## pk70 (Nov 13, 2008)

Singh said:


> _Here's another shabad from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji that mentions hair.
> _
> _BHAIRAO, FIFTH MEHL: The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the Inner-knower of __my heart. The Naam is so useful to me. The Lord.s Name permeates each and every hair of mine. The Perfect True Guru has __given me this gift. || 1 || ang 1144_
> 
> ...


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Importance of hair mentioned anywhere in sri guru granth sahib??*



pk70 said:


> Singh said:
> 
> 
> > _Here's another shabad from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji that mentions hair._
> ...


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 13, 2008)

Singh ji I was trying to explain this to you in the other thread:



> *Lord doesn’t permeate only in Hair and Guru ji is not saying so either, He is in all over, so to give importance to hair by saying He permeates in hair is to cripple the vast application of this idiom” rom rom vich rachna= to be in completely/fully, that is what Guru Message says.*


Thanks pk70 ji. Good stuff.


----------

